# Best IVF clinic in the world for single women?



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi girls

I tested this morning and it was negative, my oficial test is tomorrow but I am being realistic. This was my third IVF and I have one more go. So my question is:

Which one is the best clinic in the world? 

Please do add your input to this threat regardless of the cost and distance. I need to make the correct choice and maximise my chances next time round.

Many many thanks.
Flower x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oh Flower....so sorry it doesnt appear to work.  Didnt realise you were on 2ww ...dont think we have seen you on the 2ww thread?  It is a hard call on clinics.....personally I am a fan of Reprofit in Brno, Czech republic but its all quite subjective. Often depends if you are dealing with an fertility challenges (other than the obvious one of being single!)....different clinics have different strengths for issues such as immune problems, pcos etc. 

..Winky


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Well the best in the world would be SIRM Las Vegas as best success rates with or without immune issues and they take single women.

Best in the UK would be the Lister whom happily accept single women. ARGC don't take single women unless you are prepared to lie to them and the HFEA and take a known donor with you and claim they are your partner. ARGC have false success rates though as they don't take women with an FSH of more than 10/11, they make you test until your FSH comes down. They are a few percent higher than Lister in success rates because of this but if you take out that variable the Lister becomes the best.

The Lister were my clinic but I can't afford to keep cycling there as I'm already on my 9th tx and am likely to need several more. If I could afford it I would either go back to Lister or to SIRM Las Vegas but for now Reprofit will have to do. A Lister cycle comes in at around £7k without drugs.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My UK consultant said that Cornell in the USA is the best clinic for IVF but price is often prohibitive, but Sima has been there so could add more and Claudine on the male factor thread is there. I thought about SIRM and had a phone consultation with Dr Sher and he said that he would only consider me if I did surrogacy and not have the eggs put into me which is not what I wanted to hear. It is also hard to compare US results as they do measure success differently, remember pregnancy rate and live births are different results, to me it is the live births at a certain age that matters.

For IVF in the UK the most successful clinics are ARGC, The Lister, UCH and Care in Notts.  If I was doing my own egg cycles again I would stay at ARGC, again pricey though £12-16 K a cycle depending on drug doses, IVIG immune supports. They didn't used to take single woman as they don't have a sperm bank, but may be different now as you cn ship sperm in.

Flower so sorry that you have had a negative cycle and I hope that you make a good decision and your follow up appt is helpful.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

GCRM in Glasgow have had amazing results - altho relatively new on the scene they are fast over taking others.  I would recommend them in the UK and Reprofit abroad.


----------



## Elur (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi, really sorry to hear of your BFN; been there myself and know how utterly devastating it is.

As pp said, it really depends on what your 'issues' are. Mine were Advanced maternal age (at 39), even though 'on paper' my FSH results etc were all normal. Turned out I had diminished ovarian reserve and was a poor responder. My 3rd IVF (also a BFN) was at the Lister end 2006.
For my 4th 'Hail Mary' cycle, I did loads of research and decided to go to a world-renowned clinic which held the expertise for my issues. That clinic was Cornell in New York and more specifically Dr Owen Davis. He decided on a protocol called Estrogen priming (which I think he may even have pioneered); with AH & ICSI. 
That cycle resulted in my son who is now almost 2 years.

All the very best, let me know if you have any questions.......


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Flower

Sorry to hear you had a BFN this morning.     

I went to Cornell earlier this year.  Sadly, I was not successful but I would still recommend them if you are prepared to travel.  I saw Dr Owen Davis and he specialises in women with high FSH and diminished overian reserve.  He has had many successes where others have failed.  Dr Davis does not do initial consultations over the phone so you would need to go out to NY to see him and then fly back to start your protocol.  He will come up with a personalised protocol for you which is very nice.  I would have gone back to see him for another go if it was not for the cost of the treatment.  I went when the $ was at it's lowest for several years and I think I paid around £15k all in.  The cost of the drugs is extortionate compared to the UK but if you wanted to throw everything on your last go then it is worth thinking about.  Cornell has many other doctors who specialise in a number of different areas.  You could have a phone consult with one of the other docs and this would save you the cost of the initial trip.

I also had a tel consult with SIRM.  SIRM takes on many difficult cases from across the world and so it might be worth having a chat with one of their doctors.  Dr Sher is the main man and works out of Vegas and NY but I spoke with Dr Fish who is also very knowledgable and works out of Vegas.

Colorado Centre for Reproductive Health has the best success rates of all the US clinics.  They are much like the ARGC in that they will not take on ladies with high FSH.  So my guess is they have good success but on the back of screening out all of the difficult cases first of all.  SIRM and Cornell happily take on difficult cases and still achieve good success rates.  It might be worth considering Colorado though if your tests are all normal since they do seem to have extraordinary successes where others have failed.  A lot of older women go there.

ARGC - I haven't used them but I thought they did take on single women but they do not have a sperm bank.  So if you did decide to go there then you would have to import your own sperm.  Might be worth a phone call to check their policy.

Lister - has very good success rates given that they take on many difficult cases.

New Hope Fertility in NY has good success rates using low stim protocol.

IM Barcelona - Lots of women go there for egg donation but they also seem to have very high success rates with own egg treatment as well.

Do feel free to pm me if you want more info on Cornell.  

Good luck

Sima x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Many thanks for your answers!

I guess I am looking at clinics that will do a full personalised program for older ladies with endometriosis (possibly mild to medium), potential inmune issues and who need donor sperm (I still have 6 ampules of frozen donor sperm in UK, not sure if I can take it with me, although on last 2 occasions ICSI had to be used, so may be time for new donor!). On my second IVF I did get pregnant with twins but they were very small on week 6 with heart beat and by week 9 I had a missed miscarriage.

I didn't write on the 2ww, but I kept on reading the postings! My period is yet to arrive although today is day 19 post EC, but as I said my test was negative this morning and will have blood test at clinic tomorrow.

I have applied for ARGC many many times. They kept on telling me that my application was being processed and 3 months, 4 months, 5 months later it was still beig processed... I then went personally, and they told me they cound't see me to come back some other time, which I did and they just kept on ignoring my applicaiton. I guess they just don't want me but don't want to tell me.

Are you able to tell me an approximate global price (treatment and drugs) in the clinics mentioned: SIRM, Cornell, Colorado CFRH, New Hope Fertility, IM Barcelona, Lister and GCRM Glasgo?

Again many thanks for your input and your good wishes, I might contact you individually about certain clinics if that's ok. 

Any other feedback from other ladies out there will be very welcome.

Flower x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Flower GCRM's info can be found online - I've found them invaluable as they are happy to treat me whilst undergoing DE IVF in Czech. What I would say about Reprofit is that anything out of the norm does start getting tricky - it's a fab clinic but if you do have other issues (I've got clotting issues) I'm not sure whether they are as supportive regarding medication etc as the glasgow clinic.

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/

All the best honey x x

/links


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Flower19 said:


> Many thanks for your answers!
> 
> I guess I am looking at clinics that will do a full personalised program for older ladies with endometriosis (possibly mild to medium), potential inmune issues and who need donor sperm (I still have 6 ampules of frozen donor sperm in UK, not sure if I can take it with me, although on last 2 occasions ICSI had to be used, so may be time for new donor!). On my second IVF I did get pregnant with twins but they were very small on week 6 with heart beat and by week 9 I had a missed miscarriage.
> 
> Flower x


From that post I think absolutely think the Lister for you. I have endo and immune issues and am single needing donor sperm and the Lister as I said in my previous post are experts in dealing with all of that. You will absolutely get a personalised protocol for them and they have the best success rate by percentage and live births in the UK.

They have a lot of older women there as well. As I said its about £7k for an ICSI cycle minus drugs. You are better off getting drugs from an independent source such as Healthcare at Home etc as it will be way cheaper. Nobody here can tell you what you would pay for drugs because we don't know what your protocol and exact script will be. You could literally pay anything from about £800 if you need tiny amounts of a cheap stim drug like menopur to £2000/3000 if you need high dose of one of the more expensive drugs.


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

You can find some pricing on Cornell from this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171604.0

The price for a single cycle at SIRM was $9,715.00 as at Jan 09. The following fees are in addition to this:

Examples of Additional Services

Anesthesia Supply Fee $ 130.00 (Each Egg Retrieval) 
Anesthesia Provider Fee $ 450.00 (Pay Anesthesiologist Day of Egg Retrieval)
ICSI (Intracytoplasmic Sperm Injection) $2,500.00	
Assisted Hatching $1,435.00
TMT (Transmyometrial Embryo Transfer) $2,375.00 
TESE (Includes Biopsy, Lab and Supply fees) $2,725.00 
Embryo Marker Expression Test (EMET/HLAG) $ 420.00 (plus shipping of $85)
Pre-implantation Genetic Diagnosis (PGD) $1040.00 - 1,265.00 (Biopsy, report & shipping)
PGD performed by & paid to Outside Lab $2,100.00 to $3,000.00 (Depends on lab & specific test) 
CGH performed by & paid to Outside Lab $3,500.00
Cryopreservation of Embryos $ 720.00 (One time fee, per fresh cycle)
Storage of Embryos or Sperm $ 610.00 (Annual)

http://www.haveababy.com/?Financial_Considerations

The above package fees do not include supplies, medications, (including fertility medications and injections), treatment and/or testing not specifically listed above, whether provided by SIRM or an outside facility.

Don't ask me what half of the above stands for I just got the info from a price list they sent to me earlier this year.

I hope this helps.

Sima x

/links


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow! Just read the last posts! Thank you all very much. I am going to have a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy/etc on 27th to improve on issues and then will have to decide what to do.
Thanks again!!
xxxx


----------



## sydaloka (Jun 22, 2009)

ccrm colorado is nr 1 (invented the possibility of blastocysts). They dont do immunes.
cornell in NY is nr 2 
sirm is excellent when it comes to immunes

you can verify this by looking at their respective successrates


----------

